# Stopping busybox udhcpc

## cwr

I'm using a Debian kernel and modules to run Gentoo on an RPi, and for some reason

the boot process insists on running udhcpc.  I can't find out where it's started;

it's nowhere in boot, so it must be being started by the Gentoo init processes,

presumably as a default.

Does anyone know where or how?

Thanks - Will

----------

## khayyam

 *cwr wrote:*   

> I'm using a Debian kernel and modules to run Gentoo on an RPi, and for some reason the boot process insists on running udhcpc.  I can't find out where it's started; it's nowhere in boot, so it must be being started by the Gentoo init processes, presumably as a default. Does anyone know where or how?

 

cwr ... it's started because nothing else is configured in /etc/conf.d/net, and there is no other dhcp client available. The default (sans explict configuration) is to run dhcp (dhcpcd, or some other client, finally resorting to busybox's udhcpc in their absence). So, you either have net.$IFACE in the runlevel, or something (eg, sshd) needs the 'net' target. You can avoid starting 'net' in a number of ways, the most obvious is to remove the service from the runlevel, or to provide 'rc_sshd_need="!net"' (for example) in /etc/conf.d/sshd or /etc/rc.conf.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## cwr

Yes, I finally found the answer when I was reading the OpenRC docs to set up networking.

It hadn't occurred to me that it was a Gentoo, not an RPi, default.

Thanks - Will

----------

